# كيفية تحويل ملف اكسل الى الامتداد sdr



## حازم2010 (23 أبريل 2009)

اخواني 
تحية من القلب لكل المهندسين والمساحين وكل من شارك لصنع هذا الملتقى
اما بعد
عندي سؤال بخصوص السوكيا توتال استيشن وكيفية تحميل ملف نقاط من الكمبيوتر الى التوتال
حيث انني استخدمت في البدايه البرولينك ولكنه مع بدء عملية التحميل بيهنج
ومع البحث حصلت على برنامج سوكيا لينك ولكن هذا البرنامج يشترط ان يكون الملف امتداده sdr
وهذا هو السؤال لان ملفات النقاط عندي على الاكسل فكيف يمكن تحويلها الىsdr
ولكم جزيل الشكر:55::55::55:


----------



## ديكابري (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ده أولا
حضرتك بتخلي الملف الأكسيل يتكون من خمسة أعمدة وهم رقم النقطة والأحداثيات الشرقية والأحداثيات الشمالية والمنسوب وكود النقطة. حتى ولم يكن هناك منسوب أو كود ضعهم بأي فرض ثم بعد ذلك أختار save as ثم أختار الأمتداد csv comma delimited ثم قم بفتح الفايل الجديد بواسطة notepad وتأكد من أن الفاصل هو comma وليس semicolon ثم أضغط save as ثم بعد ذلك قم بفتحة على السوكيا لينك بأن تختار من قائمة pt,n,e,z,cd وبأذن الله هذه الطريقة هتنجح معاك


----------



## eng. Ramy Elhamy (26 أبريل 2009)

عن طريق برنامج proLink و تختار Import من ملف الإكسل و بعديها تحفظة SDR أو ممكن ترسلة للجهاز مباشرة أو للكارت عن طريق نفس البرنامج


----------



## علي الصدر (27 أبريل 2009)

put all the info in the right format then change the extention manually that works for me in mor than 5 diffrent situations


----------



## حازم2010 (27 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على الردود والاهتمام
وبعد التجربة ان شاء الله ارد
عليكم واعرفكم اشتغل ولا لأ 
ولكم مني التحية
م/ حازم


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 مايو 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127572.html
خذ الرابط لبرامج يحول لك فى ثوان


----------



## moh_2470 (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد مساعدة الاخوه الافاضل 
انا الان اقوم بعمل ميزانيه طوليه على ترعة المحموديه ولا يوجد اي روبيرات فى الطريق لكى اتاكد من الميزانيه فمن كان عنده اى روبير مساحه معروف على الترعه يدلنى عليه وعلى منسوبه ولكم جزىل الشكر


----------



## سعيد11111 (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ahmed ELeissway (4 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طب انا حضرتك بعمل الخطوات دي كلها لكن في البرولينك لما بختار import مبيظهرليش 


 (*TEXT) PT NEZ CD <TAP)وبالتالي مبيقبلش ملف التكست
فارجوا من حضرتكم الرد بسرعة للضرورة وجزائكم الله خيرا"


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (5 مايو 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد ثابت عبد (10 مايو 2013)

كلمة import غير نشطة قصدك لازم الاول تعمل فايل نيو بروجيكت saveلكي تكون كلمة import نشطه


----------

